# Window Tint



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

for $10? NICE! Tinted windows really add class to this car.

Can you order more tint and redo that one window? $20 is still worth it.

What brand tint film is that? Please do let us know how reliable that tint is over the months and years.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I've already replaced the messed up side. I Only posted the picture to show that pretty easy to make a mistake if if you don't watch what your doing. My buddy use to do all my friends cars back in high school so I though well if he can do it might as well try. I went on YouTube and there are quite a few really good vids on there to get you started. I want to be able to do the back glass as well but that requires a heat gun (not a hair dryer) to shrink the plastic to the curved glass. Plus I will need to borrow someone's garage for sure. 
The tint that I used was Gila 35%. They do have a web site u can check out.

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You do know that you can get pre-cut tint for all windows on our cars from ebay right?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Vetterin 
Yeah I've seen them but never really trusted them lol (like most stuff on eBay) the only thing that would be useful would be if the back glass was already preshrunk then I might consider trying it... But it's just to easy to go down to your local parts store and grab a roll. I can't stand waiting for mail. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree plus the sets range from $29 to $100 depending on the film but for someone who just wants to see if it's possible to do it themselves the $29 set might be worth it. Then too, if you screw up you will not have any extra film to replace.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Finished up the front strip yesterday here are some before and after photos. 
On the passenger side front window you will notice a lil dash with "AS1" that is as far down as you can go when it comes to the legal limit.
Mine is about 3/4" past the line 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## hoskins123 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am worried about going over the 50% legal limit for my front windows in Ohio, cops in my neighborhood are dicks however I don't know how they are about tint since I have never had it. However I also don't think 50% looks like tint at all and I hate the way it looks when you do 35% on the rest of the windows


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

hoskins123 said:


> I am worried about going over the 50% legal limit for my front windows in Ohio, cops in my neighborhood are dicks however I don't know how they are about tint since I have never had it. However I also don't think 50% looks like tint at all and I hate the way it looks when you do 35% on the rest of the windows


Yeah I put 35% on my tiburon when I lived in Hawaii because that was the legal limit then I moved to Pittsburgh and the legal limit is "no tint". :/ I also got pulled over as well but not for the tint it was because I rolled through a stop sign lol the two cops never said anything about my tint. So I will take that as a "its ok .... Sometimes" lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sine this will be a popular result when searching "tint", I think this is a good spot for this.

What is the legal Tint Limit in my state?
Welcome to TintLaws.com


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just retinted front strip from 7" to 12" 1/2 just for fun. we will see if I keep it this low.







FYI the AS1 mark on the passenger side is at 6 1/2" 

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

No disrespect but you do know your disrespecting all the tint shops out there by saying you only paid $10 for your tint and their installed prices are over rated.

Real tint shops use plotters to cut the tint to shape of the applied area it's going on, have over head such as rent, insurance, electric, employees, machine upkeep, media stock etc.

I'm a business owner so maybe this is why i see a issue with your reasoning for thinking shops are overpriced.

A all around tint job at the top shops around here is only $200, Not much money at all....


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

No disrespect but that would be pretty much about every profession out there. I dont think a man who likes to do his own oil change or stereo install or engine swap is disrespecting anyone. If anything I'd applaud such a man.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I finally got the back glass. Went with 20% Gilla tint. 
I used the back glass strip kit instead of a single sheet for two reasons.
1. No need to heat shrink the tint.
2. The sheets they sell in the auto shops aren't big enough to cover the whole back glass.









Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice man. So how hard were the door windows with them being so tight? Removing panels necessary?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Both main front and rear window are pretty straight forward but those back quarter glass ones can be a pain... 
Alot of trim test, trim test. then it's pretty tight because of the trim.
The trim dosent come off without taking other pieces off as well... But you can pry it enough to where it pops out a little and you will have just enough room to make do. 
I never had to completely remove any of the trim and never touched the door panels. 
But I would definitely suggest a real tint card, its much thicker and stiffer than a credit card.

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool, I want 20% in back windshield, need 35% in front and will probably do 25-30% in back windows so the change isn't drastic. So i'm going to have to go this route.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I won't rock anything but 3M films. Personal preference. Looks good. I did my full windshield.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

You did your whole windshield?! Lol  What percent did you get? I remember my buddy got his done on a 2008 Mustang. I belive he had 20% on sides and back, and the windshield was 50%.









Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

5% on back 3, 20% on drivers/passengers, 50% on windshield.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure it looks sick in person! But hows night time driving lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Full windshield can and is done by some. Not so much on the legal side but who are we to judge.

Ltd must have some owl in him. Lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol.Owl vision, more like bat vision.(blind as a bat) Lol jk jk. Yeah it's just rare to see. Or at least the places I've lived. When my buddy got his done, the guy told him if he got into an accident no matter who's fault it was, he would be the one liable because of "obstructed vision". (just was I was told, not sure if completely true)

Honestly, I'd try it just to see how it was. We are also only talking 50% anyways not like it's 20 or 5.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Mexicano810 (Apr 28, 2014)

I did 15% all the way around and love the new look enough to risk getting a ticket here in MI not legal to tint but 4 inches of front window.








What do you all think?


----------



## deadlyhan (May 3, 2015)

Mick said:


> Sine this will be a popular result when searching "tint", I think this is a good spot for this.
> 
> What is the legal Tint Limit in my state?
> Welcome to TintLaws.com


Just a small update to tintlaws.com: that site was sold in 2013, its new owner failed to update it, so the listings there are inaccurate. Check this website with listings of tint laws state by state for up-to-date limits.


----------

